# Halfway polish on Misono



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 2, 2013)

One of the 18 year olds at work scored this Misono while he was in new york visiting Korin. He was super stoked about it and wouldnt stop talking about it. Well he sharpened a few too many scratches into it above the bevel, and someone broke the tip while he was taking a leak a few weeks back so he was pretty bummed about that, then it got dropped and the handle got a chip in it by the butt end. I asked him if I could borrow it and fix it up. Tip repair was easy, sanded down back side of knife to keep original geometry. Handle chip was easy as well...took electric sander to it and then micro mesh. Polish was done with micro mesh and finally sharpened it on Beston, Bester, Rika, my 10k, and polished with Ohira Suita. Well its a lot better than it was, but if I would put another hour of polishig into it it would be better than new. A few pics:


----------



## chinacats (Dec 2, 2013)

Sexy looking knife my friend! Your buddy from work will be stoked!


----------



## ramenlegend (Dec 2, 2013)

Ha! I remember making a few knives look like the before pic back in the day. Nice work!


----------

